# Anyone has experience keeping Triops australiensis shrimp ?



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I just wonder is anyone has experience keeping freshwater Triops australiensis shrimps , the look amazing 
Here is some info from a seller in ebay, they sell their dry eggs and regarding to them they will hatch very easy.

Some interesting information about Triops.

- The name Triops means three-eyed. Two visual, and one is a light sensing eye.

- Triops are an ancient creature that roamed the earth before the dinosaurs. Fossil records show that Triops date back 220 million years ago; in the Triassic period; and appear virtually unchanged even today. This is why Triops are considered living fossils today.

- Triops live in seasonal pools. Their secret to surviving to present day, is that their eggs enter a state of diapause; suspended animation; in the dry season and can remain like this for many years. They hatch when the rains and conditions are right to start their life cycle over again. Depending on the species, hatching can occur in as short as 1 day to 10 days.

- Triops grow very quickly, almost doubling in size a day until adulthood. Depending on the species, Triops can grow 2" to 4" in length.






Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

I have some "eggs" that my wife bought at a science shop, I've been meaning to try them...I think you've pushed me over the edge lol


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Where is science shop? In Telus science world?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

It was a little shop in Vernon,bc, can't remember the name of it?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

post some videos and pictures when you hatching the eggs

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

Was thinking the same thing lol


----------



## Grimas64 (Sep 28, 2012)

from what I can remember when I was a kid they hatch very easy and are pretty hardy but short lived. Please post pics and keep us updated!


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

I have to get spring water lol,it says I can't use water from the tap, even if conditioned or aged. If I had access to more eggs I would risk it and use some aquarium water, but being that I don't knowingly have access to more, I'll listen to the package haha


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

I have some that are still unused


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

Got my unused ten gallon with 1 liter of spring water, and the tea bag like water conditioner conditioning the water, and will be depositing the eggs around 8:00 tonight, as per instruction of the package.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Wow I cant wait to see the progress 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

Me either, they're freaky looking lol


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow those are very unique. They remind me of horseshoe crabs. I bet they are related somewhere back there...
I hope you post videos. They would be so interesting to watch grow day to day.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

this is awesome!


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

Hollyhawk said:


> Wow those are very unique. They remind me of horseshoe crabs. I bet they are related somewhere back there...
> I hope you post videos. They would be so interesting to watch grow day to day.
> Thanks for sharing!


I will try, if nothing else I could get some iPhone video up


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I saw some at Costco today, as part of a 3 kit set that includes some other science kits for kids. Smithsonian Prehistoric Sea Monsters Kit Review - Part 1 not the best reviews in the world but for the price of the kit, its a neat toy. I think the 3 kit set is like $20. The other two kits are for like digging for fossils and an erupting volcano or something like that. Lots of info on that site too. Those triops are pretty cool.


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

Which Costco? I go back to work in a few weeks I think the kids would love them. I have an old 5 and 10 gal sitting empty in case I need a hospital tank. I even kept the old sting ray filters LOL, suitable considering they have the same shape.


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

Forgot to post pics off the eggs last night lol, thought some of your may wanna see them


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Have you already put them in the water?


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

They also sell these at many toy stores in town as part of a science kit. I hear they tend to turn into cannibals after awhile. Don't know if that's true.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hollyhawk said:


> Which Costco? I go back to work in a few weeks I think the kids would love them. I have an old 5 and 10 gal sitting empty in case I need a hospital tank. I even kept the old sting ray filters LOL, suitable considering they have the same shape.


I was at the Richmond Costco.

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

When I was reading on them I read that if they breed they'll most likely eat the young that hatch, unless I guess if you knew they laid and removed the adults.


Oh, and yes I put the eggs in last night around 8:30


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh how delightful lol


Sent from NASA


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

Thinks I can safely say my eggs are a bad batch lol, gonna leave it up for a while longer just in case I'm just not seeing them.. But I doubt it.  was really looking forward to it lol


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

what did instruction say about how long it takes to hatch? I'm really hoping to see the pics or video from u. that would be so cool


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

Instructions said 18-30 hours based on temp. Seeded them on Sunday night at 8:30 so Tuesday morning latest they should've hatched and it almost Friday, so I'm thinking they were duds... But like I said, I'll keep it going until its been a long time without anything....just in case


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

thanks for the update! Cross fingers for miracle..


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Yea , I hope tomorrow morning ,you have some good news 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

Package says if they don't hatch I can send them a dollar and they replace the eggs lol, might just be easier to find some more


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

As of 4:30 pm...like right now lol, we have no signs of life yet.... Hope is diminishing lol


----------

